# (2010) Orbea Aqua TTG



## Shane-oregon (23 Jul 2010)

I am brand new to roadbikes and bikeing in general. I am so excited because i just put a TTG on lay away. I dont know much but it seemed like a great bike and felt great. I read some online but what do you guys think about this bike. Is anyone else from oregon with some rideing tips or locations. Thank you so much!


----------



## colinr (23 Jul 2010)

Orbeas are cool. That is all you need to know B)


----------



## Benthedoon (23 Jul 2010)

I recently got my first road bike, I got an entry level Orbea T23 and I love it. 
It soaks up the miles with ease, it's light and comfortable.


----------



## Shane-oregon (23 Jul 2010)

Benthedoon said:


> I recently got my first road bike, I got an entry level Orbea T23 and I love it.
> It soaks up the miles with ease, it's light and comfortable.




Thanks, sounds like i chose the right bike. Any thoughts on a good saddle? the one that came stock HURTS!


----------



## colinr (23 Jul 2010)

That doesn't mean it's a bad saddle, just means you're not used to it. Give it a bit, you'll harden up.


----------



## Shane-oregon (23 Jul 2010)

colinr said:


> That doesn't mean it's a bad saddle, just means you're not used to it. Give it a bit, you'll harden up.




OK. but it hurt like hell! It is true that i have no experience, so i'll give it a chance. Is it true that orbea bikes are uncommon? I was told they were a large manufacturer.


----------



## Benthedoon (23 Jul 2010)

They're not a big company like Trek or Scott but they're not small either and growing all the time, they're spanish and quite well respected. 
All that matters really is that you like the bike and as for the saddle, padded shorts and time make it better and the saddle softens up (a little) with use.


----------



## colinr (24 Jul 2010)

First time I rode 20 miles on my road bike, I couldn't sit down for the pain. After a week I could hardly tell I'd been riding. Your body just isn't used to it yet, give it 50-100 miles and see how you fare.

Orbea is definitely one of the less common brands but not sure why, they're lovely bikes (says the wholly biased Orbea owner). Though there are two LBSs local to me that stock them, maybe they're harder to find elsewhere.


----------



## mossy (24 Jul 2010)

Hi
I too,am an Orbea owner and fan.
Not a common make around here but beautiful bikes that are very underated.


colinr said:


> First time I rode 20 miles on my road bike, I couldn't sit down for the pain. After a week I could hardly tell I'd been riding. Your body just isn't used to it yet, give it 50-100 miles and see how you fare.
> 
> Orbea is definitely one of the less common brands but not sure why, they're lovely bikes (says the wholly biased Orbea owner). Though there are two LBSs local to me that stock them, maybe they're harder to find elsewhere.


----------



## Benthedoon (25 Jul 2010)

I too live near 2 or 3 shops that stock Orbea bikes and I'm also very biased towards them partly I think to my T23 being my first road bike in over 20 years. As and when I upgrade to a more expensive bike I'll be looking at another Orbea before anything else, I test rode a few brands but the Orbea was the best for me.


----------



## balero98 (6 Sep 2011)

I own a 2010 Orbea TTG. I love it! My close friend works for Orbea, so I can say that I know the company is very selective with who they work with to sell their bikes. It's a matter of extending the quality experience of their products to the service end.

Congrats on your purchase. This is also my first road bike.


----------



## Fifelad (6 Sep 2011)

Just had my Orbea Aqua TSR for a week done about 80 miles already love it gorgeous bike got mine from my local bike shop who is the only supplier in central Scotland. An example of their loyalty is that Edinburgh Bicycle Co-Operative who are huge tried to get Orbeas in their shop. Orbea apparently contacted my local bike shop and informed the owner that Edinburgh Bicycle Co-Operative was too close for competition and they did not want that as my local bike shop had been selling them for sucha long time.


----------



## Sonofpear (6 Sep 2011)

I also got an orbea as my first road bike. I've got an aqua San remo. I tried all the big brands, trek, specialized, scott and thought the orbea was deffinately better spec'd than all the others I tried and it felt nice to ride and quite simple in it's paint scheme/graphics all of which I liked, also thought the tubing on the top tube and down tube was a bit different and liked that aswell.. I quite like the fact they're not that common, and I'm yet to see another orbea rider around where I live. 
Enjoy your riding and stick with the saddle, which saddle did it come with by the way?


----------



## Sonofpear (6 Sep 2011)

colinr said:


> Orbeas are cool. That is all you need to know B)



+1


----------



## Sonofpear (6 Sep 2011)

Benthedoon said:


> As and when I upgrade to a more expensive bike I'll be looking at another Orbea before anything else,



Same here, I saw a lovely onix in a shop, white and orange, and it looked awesome. Bit out of my price range but a lovely looking piece of kit.


----------

